# Wrap your ears around this one!!!!!!



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No, Nina no, sharp as razorblades.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow. Only 30 too. More, please.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Wow. Only 30 too. More, please.


I figured you'd get it!


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm impressed... :clap:...mainly by her voluptuous timbre.


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

nina foresti said:


>


South African girl, but never see her over here....:scold:


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Lovely voice with a lot of spin or squillo in it, sort of reminds me of Sondra Radvanovsky but with a plusher sound. Some of the highest notes are rather desperate lunges, and she cheats a couple of notes to get more breath by singing 8th notes where quarter notes are written (or whatever). But I don't think she's "just sharp," au contraire, this is a stunning instrument that I would like to hear, maybe in a slightly more lyrical mode. Madame Butterfly? 

Lots o' potential there. 

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Lovely voice with a lot of spin or squillo in it, sort of reminds me of Sondra Radvanovsky


She should be so lucky George.


----------

